# Talk Me Out of a NH 565 Square Baler



## Anonsky's Hay Service (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi guys! I know someone who wants to sell me their 565 New Holland, that I'm hoping to do some custom baling with this year should everything happen to work out.

Can anyone school me on this baler? It'll be my first, although I've worked around similar models before. What should I look at when I go see it? They told me they'd disassemble a round bale and feed it through to prove the machine functions...

Any idea what it might be worth? I think its cheap for this area based on ones I've seen on craigslist (its $4000) but its been barn kept and (so they say) well taken care of. Its a twine tie machine.

What should I know about it?

On a side note - anyone know what size rims this machine uses? I want to order a spare for each side, because they'll be good to have for the (2 hour drive) trip home behind my truck, and I'll also want them stashed somewhere as I plan to take this machine on the road quite a bit if I buy it...

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

We had a 575 before we upgraded to a br5070. Depending on year should have a pressure gauge for bale density. When testing with round bale, make sure you turn it up to edge of green on gauge. If custom baling you'll want solid bales. Spare tires will work of any running gear. It will take the standard six hole rims.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I will talk anyone out of a 565 (although the price is tempting not to) because the automatic assumption is that it is somehow related to a 575/570. It's more of a 316 in disguise. Good baler for its time but nowhere near the capacity of the real 5xx series balers. Still has to old style chamber feed. More likely to have banana bale problems with it. Wait, was I actually supposed to talk you out of it???

I don't know how much you want to bale. It is more than capable of doing a good job. The price is right too. 565, meh.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Northeast PA hay and beef said:


> We had a 575 before we upgraded to a br5070. Depending on year should have a pressure gauge for bale density. When testing with round bale, make sure you turn it up to edge of green on gauge. If custom baling you'll want solid bales. Spare tires will work of any running gear. It will take the standard six hole rims.


Don't they have 4 bolt rims on the outside?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I got a 570 instead of a 565 because it was described as a lighter weight baler for "homeowner" use. Definitely looked much lighter to me. Been totally satisfied. The 570 tires are completely different on each side


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Several yrs back I had 2 different neighbors sq bale for me with NH 565 balers & both balers made banana shaped bales. I asked both people about the shape of the bales and they stated they had tried to adjust balers for square bales but couldn't make it happen. Both neighbors sold the NH 565 balers.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

IMHO - the 565 is a good baler. As was mentioned, is similar to the 316.

It will have the flow action feeder vs the rotary feed and packer forks of the 570/575 balers, it will be 79 strokes per minute vs 93 of the 570/575. It is still in production as the BC5050 baler.

High capacity is somewhat relative IMHO. If you are going flat out, fast as possible, then - yes it might be slower than a 570 - but faster than a New Holland 273, which is 65ish strokes per bale. If you were baling with a man on a wagon stacking, you could easily bury him with a 565.

Keep in mind that the 565 is essentially THE design that put New Holland on the map, i.e. it is a legacy design with the flow action feeder - so while it may not pound out as many bales as a 570 or 575, it ain't a bad baler either.

As far as banana bales, New Holland balers with the flow action feeder will make absolutely brick shaped bales with any baler - period. However, the baler needs maintained and adjusted. They need good consistent windrows and an operator/owner with a brain.

If the price is right, I'd buy it - IF the capacity were acceptable.

If the 565 were not in the mix and you were looking for a New Holland baler, without a doubt the 570/575 and their newer models BC5060/5070 would be my preference. IMHO for a medium/serious-smaller operations, it's hard to beat the size and capacity of the 570/BC5060 baler.

On the JD side, the 328/338 would have similar capacity, but wider pick-up. The 348 would be higher capacity and wider pick-up.

Here is a 565 in some light hay making some banana bales.... 






and a 565 with a thrower making some nice bales. Note the narrower pick-up.






Good luck,

Bill


----------



## Anonsky's Hay Service (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks guys!! So if I'm reading this right - theres absolutely no reason not to buy/own/run a 565, except that it wont bale quite as fast as a 570/575?

So far this doesn't deter me. Other machines I've looked at are 10-12k used and dont look much better, and for the smaller plots I'll likely end up baling, I'd never see the benefits of a 300% price increase to shave a small amount of time off baling the 15 acre field I had to drive 50 mins (by tractor) to reach...


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Anonsky's Hay Service said:


> Thanks guys!! So if I'm reading this right - theres absolutely no reason not to buy/own/run a 565, except that it wont bale quite as fast as a 570/575?
> 
> So far this doesn't deter me. Other machines I've looked at are 10-12k used and dont look much better, and for the smaller plots I'll likely end up baling, I'd never see the benefits of a 300% price increase to shave a small amount of time off baling the 15 acre field I had to drive 50 mins (by tractor) to reach...


Who is raking the hay that you're baling? If it's not you, I wouldn't want a 565. In doing work for others, you're going to want to offer a good service. As Bill mentions, any NH baler with that finger feed CAN make a good bale, particularly with a knowledgeable operator on the baler and the rake. If you can't control the raking, you might not be able to control bale shape.


----------



## Anonsky's Hay Service (Feb 1, 2017)

8350HiTech said:


> Who is raking the hay that you're baling? If it's not you, I wouldn't want a 565. In doing work for others, you're going to want to offer a good service. As Bill mentions, any NH baler with that finger feed CAN make a good bale, particularly with a knowledgeable operator on the baler and the rake. If you can't control the raking, you might not be able to control bale shape.


I guess it'll be me raking - any particular type of rake that would be best for this? Anything I should do in particular for optimum baling?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Anonsky's Hay Service said:


> I guess it'll be me raking - any particular type of rake that would be best for this? Anything I should do in particular for optimum baling?


I would guess a good rotary rake. I assume it similar with other brands but with my Krone, I pull the curtain in a little and build the windrow higher with near vertical sides. Better air access for curing and few pickup problems as long as it doesn't blow over 15mph.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

But if it gets windy......boy can that be a mess!


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I've been baling with a 565 for some years now. It's paid for so probably will be for at least a few more. With that said, I only put up around 6k to 7k at the most with it. The rest are rounds. I've never had an issue with bananas........ in less I purposely try to make them, by going to slow with small wind rows.

Would I like to up grade? you bet! Do I really need to beacause the 565 is crap? Not at all! It's a great baler. 
If I was putting up 10k smalls, heart beat I would be into a 570 or newer.

That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Anonsky's Hay Service said:


> I guess it'll be me raking - any particular type of rake that would be best for this? Anything I should do in particular for optimum baling?


It's more about the consistency of the row that the type of the rake used. If you can create consistent windrows suited to your baler, you can make consistent bales.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> But if it gets windy......boy can that be a mess!


u got that right! That's when I call in Ms Hayman and she runs the rake right in front of the baler.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> But if it gets windy......boy can that be a mess!





Hayman1 said:


> u got that right! That's when I call in Ms Hayman and she runs the rake right in front of the baler.


Yep! Had to do that a few times last year.


----------

